# Food Amounts by Weight (Grams)



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Our Piper is 10 Weeks 6 Kg and she has Scrambled Egg for Breakfast (Breeder fed her this and she turn her nose up at anything else ) Chicken or Turkey or Rabbit or Minced Meat with Rice for Lunch and Dinner, she has gained 1 KG in a 10 Day Period and she enjoys her Food!

We are worried that we are NOT Feeding her enough! Depending on what Food Manufacturer that states their Kibble/Meat/Puppy Mush is "Best" there doesn't appear to be a Food by Grams Statement anywhere, just approximate/Dogs eventual Weight! 

Has anyone any Idea as to how much she should be Eating/Fed Per Day? Just to set our minds at rest!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

For a high quality dry kibble in the US, it would be 250-300grams per day. However, that is just a guideline and each puppy will be different.
When Finn was a puppy, I put down 1 cup, 115 grams of food at each meal, 3 meals per day, and added cooked chicken, or beef to it. Some days he ate everything, some days he didn't. He's still that way.
Nothing wrong with scrambled eggs, they're a high source of protein, and as long as she doesn't have excessive flatulence, it's no problem. I would probably slowly transition her to a more "blended" meal personally. 
Some Vizslas can be really picky eaters. If yours just eats when the bowl goes down. You're lucky.


----------

